# What shear pin do I need for my snowblower?



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am having a heck of a time figuring out which shear pins my snowblower takes. It's the Toro 622 Powerthrow model. I can't find the part listed in tha manual, I'm probably not smart enough to know it goes by something other than "shear pin"...

Of course I'm talking about the pins that are made to break in order to save the auger transmission. 

Does my blower even use shear pins? (never even thought of that )

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is a chance it doesn't and there is just a bolt in the end of the auger. Best to pull it out just to make sure you can and use anti-seize if you have it or grease if you don't. Would be a good time to check that the auger is free on the shaft in case you ever need to take it apart.

622 Powerthrow is nice but there should be a model number on an ID sticker with a serial number. That's what would be handy for us to look up your machine and see if it has a pin or not.

Toro site: https://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pages/partslookup.aspx


.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - it's this blower (38062 Model), is the bolt that I circled in yellow the "shear pin"?









Thanks,

Dave


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

I think it's P/N 321-10, quantity two for the machine...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, that should just be a bolt. Toro claims the gearbox is strong enough to handle ... whatever.

Screw 321-10 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

Item No. 26 is part # 321-10 and is a 1/4-20x1-3/4" bolt. The nut is a nylock. 

I'd still pull 'em and clean and check that the augers spin with them out.
Good idea if you're going to replace them or want to have spares get stainless steel and SS nylock nuts.

.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Torobrand (Jan 29, 2016)

*Toro PN 321-10*

I have basically the same blower and those bolts are a grade 5 bolt. The only thing better is a grade 8 bolt!! 

How can that be a shear bolt if it is grade 5? Seems like a ace hardware 1/4"X20 bolt of the correct length would be better. 

Comments?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Torobrand said:


> I have basically the same blower and those bolts are a grade 5 bolt. The only thing better is a grade 8 bolt!!
> 
> How can that be a shear bolt if it is grade 5? Seems like a ace hardware 1/4"X20 bolt of the correct length would be better.
> 
> Comments?


As mentioned, its not a shear bolt.


----------

